# What Do You Think?



## SHARK (Jan 20, 2002)

Greetings!

Well, here we are! How do you like the new boards? I just arrived, so it seems ok so far--even cool--but different, too. It's a little disorientating. Has everyone made it over?

Semper Fidelis,

SHARK


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

New boards are pretty cool. Bunch of neat new features.

And most everyone has made it over... still missing Psionicist, Decamber, and Angelsboi, though.

Oh, and this might be supposed to go in the "Meta" forum, I'm not certain.


----------



## your_mother (Jan 20, 2002)

*Angelsboi and other things missing*

I'll send Angelsboi an e-mail and try to get him to come and post, etc.

Another thing that didn't make it to the new boards: my signature. Now I've gotta try and track down a copy of the post in which I was dubbed 'the Marilyn Manson of EN World'.

Good gravy.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 20, 2002)

Psionicist will show up in exactly 5 days, I presume. Furthermore, yeah, really like the new features. I was one of the guys who couldn't close a tag if my life was on the line, so the layout options will be used a *lot* by me. (This one was still done by typing it in though!)

_Rav_

Woohoo!


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 20, 2002)

Well met, my friend!!

SHARK, it is I Quickbeam...and now Scorch.  Like the Board Creators, I felt like making a change, so gone is my old username.

I haven't heard from you in quite a while, and hope all is well with school and the Mrs.  I love the look and feel of the new Boards, and some of the options (polls, subscribed topics, avatars) are just plain cool  !  Let me know how life is treating you, and don't be a stranger.

Cheers to you -- I'll raise a pint of Bass to your arrival here.


----------



## Tiefling (Jan 20, 2002)

They're fine by me.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 22, 2002)

I love the new boards - especially all the nifty new options... 

And yeah, this should go into Meta.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2002)

The new boards disoriented me at first but I am used to them and have nary a bad thing to say about them, excepting possibly the absence of html


----------



## Omegium (Jan 22, 2002)

I like the new boards, got some really nice features. And after this pollstorm has died down, it will be cool


----------



## GreyOne (Jan 23, 2002)

Howdy SHARK!  How goes the battle?


----------

